# [SOLVED] is seamless DVD burning possible?



## WaxhawRon (Jul 2, 2008)

Whenever I burn a DVD movie that has multiple chapters, there is always a momentary skip or freeze as the DVD player goes over the seam between (for example) VTS_1.1 and VTS_1.2. Some file joiners work better than others, but I cannot find a way to make a seamless DVD recording. :4-dontkno

Can anyone suggest the way to do this? Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: is seamless DVD burning possible?*

I've never seen that behavior but maybe I'm just not looking. It's been a while since I've done this but I believe DVD Shrink has an option to save the entire movie in 1 file instead of 1gb segments. Makes it easier to store, manage and play on computers w/o a disc or to subsequently convert/encode into formats for portable players.


----------



## WaxhawRon (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: is seamless DVD burning possible?*

Hi Raylo,

Right you are. I just downloaded and tried out DVD Shrink and it will do the job. Thank you very much.:wave:

Waxhaw Ron


----------



## d-thinkerdotcom (Feb 11, 2008)

Dvd shrink has passed the test of time, I believe it to be second only to dvd rebuilder. Though I did use IT for Scarface, which I bought it from America, so I had to change the code to play it on the PS3, as it was the platinum edition which was actually 5.1, and not 5.0 as was the case with the normal UK release.


----------

